# New Forgeworld Elysian Scout Vehicle.



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Im not sure if this has been posted before, please remove post if thats the case.
CLICKY


Munky


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

*wallet commits suicide*
£34 for a car is a little much, no matter how nice it is.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy cow man, that vehicle looks fucking awesome. It reminds me a lot of a G.I.Joe vehicle I had when I was a kid, that was awesome too. Have some rep for bringing back fond childhood memories.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol glad to oblige I will try and get the pic up but Heresy keeps crashing on me.....


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Goddamn...surely my Kasrkin can hitch a ride with some Elysian buddies and go crusin' for babes in that...they'll supply the Suds.

+Rep Munky.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

That does look pretty coool, that could turn out to be a pretty awesome ork conversion


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sweet model. good find. I rekon someone saw all the converted warthogs and decided to do something similar. Rep for munky


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nice model, i wounder if they will do a half track version? maybe for valhallans, amazing level of detail.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

there goes my idea of not getting guardsmen


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

That is sweeeeeet  It also Has a Multi-laser option............Any Autocannons? :3
*Starts humming the Team America Themetune*


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Thats fricking sweet! i got several squads of part painted Elysian squads. Gunna have to paint them up and get some of these bad boys. got to be desert dune buggy style though.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

No autocannon option. Just the Las cannon and Multi-laser options


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

40K+go cart= sick whip!!! Kinda pricey for us across the pond


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

It's still cheaper than a Valkyrie. Plus if you can get some buddies together you can get free shipping. Speaking of free shipping here is a tidbit that I copied off the latest FW newsletter:



New Shipping Offer
Thanks to the continued efforts of our shipping and dispatch department, we can now offer a change to our shipping rates, which should save you money on larger purchases from us.
Starting immediately, all orders with a total product value of £150 and over will automatically qualify for free standard rate shipping anywhere in the world.
As previously, all orders with a total product value of £250 or more will automatically qualify for free Express rate shipping anywhere in the world.
Orders with a product value of less that £150 will be charged our standard rates.




Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## Brt. Maximilian (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks very nice...maybe an Elysian Army end of the year *dream*


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

These guys will be great as inducted Units within our IG lists when my regular gaming group play our Campaigns...we'll just wait until IA8 to see what FOC slot they're in and whether they come in Squadrons.

Yea I noticed the new 150 pounds free shipping as well...sweet deal.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well all I need is the rules now, as I've just ordered a 1/48th sdkfz 222 and plan to do light conversion work to count as one of these, paying £15 is better than paying that much


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

darktide said:


> No autocannon option. Just the Las cannon and Multi-laser options


That'll be because they're sticking to the 'cells' powerplant format...the Venator is an all-electric vehicle.

On reading the Newsletter there's also a Valkyrie varient coming out, probably a transporter that can 'drop' one of these babies onto the battlefield.

...and there's other vehicles on the way for Elysians, might be a good time to start an Elysian list.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

i expect they'll be make a transport version of this as well. What they need is a mini tank like the WW2 Tetrarch (think thats how its spelt) that the was dropped in on a glider. Now that would be cool.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> well all I need is the rules now, as I've just ordered a 1/48th sdkfz 222 and plan to do light conversion work to count as one of these, paying £15 is better than paying that much


Have you ever thought about playing a game you actually like? I mean, it is an option.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Truth Bearer said:


> Have you ever thought about playing a game you actually like? I mean, it is an option.


This comment has nothing to do with the new Forgeworld model, stay on topic please.

It is a pretty sweet model, though little buggies aren't my taste, I prefer to see big bulky battle tanks =D

I'm guessing the next Imperial Armour will be Raven Guard & Ellysians against Orks, from the little things I've heard anyway


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Truth Bearer said:


> Have you ever thought about playing a game you actually like? I mean, it is an option.


what?, how the heck did you get the impression of not liking a game through me saying I'm going to use a different model as counts as?

although I'm no longer going to, as I wanted an autocannon in the end on my car, and it was going to look overcrowded with 2 lascannons, and I had no multilasers


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> although I'm no longer going to, as I wanted an autocannon in the end on my car, and it was going to look overcrowded with 2 lascannons, and I had no multilasers


Could always just use an autocannon if your group will allow it? Imagine the points cost would only by 5-10 points more than the multi-laser variant.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Kale Hellas said:


> there goes my idea of not getting guardsmen


You read my mind :shok:


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

After looking at this model, its one of those things where I can't form a direct opinion about it. I like it but I don't like it. 

I suppose its because the concept is great but the execution of the model is typical.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I would also be tempted to say its not an original idea and might be shamelessly stolen (like most things).
http://www.oldcrowmodels.co.uk/25goanna.htm
http://www.oldcrowmodels.co.uk/25gecko.htm
seems like it may of had some "inspiration".


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes there's been a lot of talk (on other forums) abot how it's similar to the Old Crow model...and is invariably the way with such discussions some are agreeing and some are not, and the pedantics on the differences is microscopic.

There's a debate going on as to whether this vehicle should even exist, seen as STC's were lost in the main, so how can new vehicle designs keep popping up when there's never been a skeric of information about them in the background.

Me, I like that GW are developing and producing new vehicles...keeps things fresh and exciting, and seen as they're also responsible for the fluff they can expand on it whenever they see fit.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Yes there's been a lot of talk (on other forums) abot how it's similar to the Old Crow model...and is invariably the way with such discussions some are agreeing and some are not, and the pedantics on the differences is microscopic.
> 
> There's a debate going on as to whether this vehicle should even exist, seen as STC's were lost in the main, so how can new vehicle designs keep popping up when there's never been a skeric of information about them in the background.
> 
> Me, I like that GW are developing and producing new vehicles...keeps things fresh and exciting, and seen as they're also responsible for the fluff they can expand on it whenever they see fit.


The way I see it, they retconed a race out of existance, retconing a few vihicles _into_ existance just doesnt register.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

It is sick, bit I like this better. I with to make one for my Tallarn army! Or maybe I will start a mechanise assault army...... hmmmmmmmmm...........
View attachment 5142


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

It might be a bit like the old crow model but hey, it is just a 6 wheel buggy/truck. It is not really a new concept. Fw have however done it quitee well. It is a good looking model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the look of it, very detailed, but i would prefer half track, for me "wheel" screams Orks, I like to think that orks have developed a base 20th century level of technology and that 40k mankind no longer relies on rubber wheel technology for transport. Then again i dont think the whole distrust of technology fluff is a wise idea, i think that was written way back when they thought 40k was going to be a passing fad,many aspects of the "fluff" rules of 40k dont really pan out and are quite restrictive for business too.

Something crossed my mind about FW the other night, are they producing everything by hand still or have they been doing rapid prototyping too ? i got the Ork mega dread the other day and as always tons of detail but it fits together with some uncanny accuracy for a forgeworld model,and that car is pretty damn accurate looking even for the master model.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Whatever the origins it's an awesome model. I have one on the way already just so I can see how I can modify them to be a skimmer type unit for my Phantine Air Corps army that I am building.


----------



## REF_Alpha (Jan 26, 2010)

Sounds pretty sick, I love the look of it. I'm about to place a large order and start on an elysian army, I'm still do research on what to get for it. But I should have my order placed by this weekend? Hopefully


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Something crossed my mind about FW the other night, are they producing everything by hand still or have they been doing rapid prototyping too ? i got the Ork mega dread the other day and as always tons of detail but it fits together with some uncanny accuracy for a forgeworld model,and that car is pretty damn accurate looking even for the master model.


Well all I hope is that they can produce things without the rapid prototyping becoming the the ONLY way they model stuff, I found a big chunk of unsmoothed detail on Canis's wolf's head(you could see the ridges where the layers had been computer modelled!)


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Just got the kit along with some of the new Tau XV-9 suits last weekend. Not only does it look awesome but the level of detail is superb. There's an Aquilla stitched into the gunners seat!

Let me know in the next day or two if anyone would like to post up some pics of the kit in a pre-assembly state. Also there are so many details that go into assembling that they included instructions.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

darktide said:


> Let me know in the next day or two if anyone would like to post up some pics of the kit in a pre-assembly state. Also there are so many details that go into assembling that they included instructions.


Thank God for small mercies like this...it's not that hard to figure out what goes where with some of the models, but it does make it easier....saves getting stressed.

Good to hear it's a great mini...I hope mine is cast properly when it arrives.


----------

